# My $14 DRO



## lugnut (Aug 19, 2007)

I had this posted in "the Break room under John's humor post but they said I should put in the Tool Section so here it is,
  It's my version of a $14 DRO. I was setting up to drill the very crucially placed holes for the base plate of my Elbow Engine and I used my $14 digital calipers, my magnetic based dial indicator holder, two C clamps and a piece of 2X2 square tubing and a wood clamp. It actually worked so well that Im going to rig up a better method to use the Digital Calipers for this on both X and Y.  :roll: 
Mel


----------



## tattoomike68 (Aug 19, 2007)

Sweet, I have wanted to do that with the cross slide of my smithy.


----------



## rake60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice idea!
I've picked up a hacksaw a few times to "modify" a couple digital calipers 
into DRO's   Always talk myself out of it.   Your set up looks like a great
way to have it both ways.


----------



## Cedge (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice hack ya got there Lugnut.  It doesn't take but a couple of times using a DRO to get hooked.  It's only about a day's worth of effort to make it permanent.  You wont regret it.  I'll be happy to snap a few photos of the placement I used on mine, if you want me to. 

Rick....
Harbor freight digital calipers make great DRO's and it doesn't hut like it would if you were cutting up an expensive one.  They are also compatible with most available DRO display units as well.  I've been happily using one on my lathe for quite some time now.  I even added length to it using the section cut from the one mounted on the tailstock.  Tip.... the depth gauge stem mkes a great spice alignment when sliver soldered in the back groove.  Tip #2... go for the large display calipers and you'll avoid squinting. 

I'd bet you don't cut it with a saw. I stripped the teeth of a nearly new bi-metal bandsaw blade and dulled a couple of drill bits on mine.  They are hardened big time.  I wound up using my dremel with an abrasive grinding wheel.

Steve


----------



## lugnut (Aug 20, 2007)

Steve, I have already found the you can't cut the little buggers!  When I was making this height gage using one I tried to cut it and decided to use it whole.




I need to buy a couple more.  I'm in the process of making some clamps that are a little  cleaner.  
I really would like to see your set up when you get a chance to take some photos. Post them please.
Mel


----------



## rake60 (Aug 20, 2007)

The digital calipers I use at home _are_ Harbor Freight.
About 1/10th of the cost of my _work_ calipers.
I cry real tears if I drop those!  :lol: 

There is an eBay store that goes by: Discount Machine Shop
that sells bolt on digital scales at very low prices.  
I've bought from them several times and have been happy with the
products for the price every time.


----------



## gt2ride (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is my version of a DRO on a drillpress.  The price is down to 12 dollars now.


----------

